# Dialer IPPS/netdebit ohne Registrierung  - und nicht da



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Da lobt man die Firma gerade eben noch über'n Schellen_könig_ für ihr *schon vor dem heutigen Tage!* akzeptables Dialerlayout - und dann so 'was... Fragt mich doch jemand, ob Netdebit legale Dialer verwendet, heute nachts war's - und ich erinnere noch daran, dass deren Dialerfenster immer ganz nett war...
...aber dann das:

ein Netdebit-Dialer, Version 1.1.0.0 wird einem da angeboten, hashwert
73C717603813A273589D10271764D7D943027562
Einwählnummer 090090000938
da gibt es aber zwar den "alten" (1.0.2.0 oder 1.0.1.9), aber nicht den NEUEN Dialer

Was tun die da also? Einen Dialer anbieten, dessen hashwert nicht registriert ist? Aber bisher fand ich keinen Weg, diesen auch zu kriegen.

Komischer Königsweg, das???
Wurden die nicht fertig??? Oder von der RegTP vergessen??? Schade eigentlich, ich fand diesen Dialer fairer als alle anderen, die ich am deutschen Markt gesehen habe.
Sag ich mal so - und grüße mal die Firma, verbunden mit der Frage, ob sie noch Kontakt nach Nevada haben 
the past has had its _say...shall_ we bet? Ach bin ich heute wieder infantyl, mann...

(Diese Andeutung können Sie so stehen lassen - aber das mit dem Dialer hätte ich gerne erklärt)

Es grüßt den König
...ein Hofnarr...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Hashwert ist nicht zu finden, auch die Versionsnummer scheint ein Fake zu sein 1.1.0.0  

Installation indiskutabel, mit FF geht gar nichts , mit IE soll ein AX-Control installiert werden, 
 das kommt gar nicht in die Tüte 
(ein Modem ist installiert, die rote Abfrage zeigt keine großen Programmierkünste) 

setzen,  der Kandidat hat 100 Minuspunkte


----------



## cicojaka (17 Juni 2005)

Im Quelltext fand ich irgendwo den Text, ma solle "irgendwas" ganz am Ende machen, weil es im Mozilla nicht laufe.

Drum bin ich mal mit 'nem IE dort hin und fand das da (siehe Anhang)
Nachtrag: Ach so, scheint ein so genannter "0815-Dialer" zu sein. In den Einstellungen meines nicht existenten Modems ist diese Nummer eingestellt.
Dann gibt es da noch "erweiterte Sicherheitseinstellungen", für mich aber nur böhmische Dörfer...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Würde sagen ein klarer Fall für die RegTP. Drastischer und einfacher läßt sich Mißbrauch nicht nachweisen 


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sagen ein klarer Fall für die RegTP. Drastischer und einfacher läßt sich Mißbrauch nicht nachweisen
> cp


Aber wo ist da ein Missbrauch? 0815 wählen wäre, selbst wenn es stattfände, nicht missbrauchen, oder? Komische Kiste, das... 
Bin gespannt auf ein paar Kommentare von Netdebit oder Netdebit-Webmastern


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

ein Fenster einzublenden in dem ein Hashwert steht, der nicht registriert ist,  ist für mich eine Fälschung und Irreführung.
Der Dialer ist damit rechtswidrig, da er nicht in der RegTP DB steht, egal ob er womöglich den Vorschriften entspricht.
Ein Auto ohne Zulassung darf auch nicht auf der Straße gefahren werden,  auch wenn es den TÜV passiert haben sollte.  
siehe  auch: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107580#107580

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ein Fenster einzublenden in dem ein Hashwert steht, der nicht registriert ist,  ist für mich eine Fälschung und Irreführung.
> Der Dialer ist damit rechtswidrig, da er nicht in der RegTP DB steht, egal ob er womöglich den Vorschriften entspricht.


welcher Dialer?
ich gehe gleich noch einmal auf die Seite... Ich habe keinen Dialer hier. Hast Du einen???


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Juni 2005)

Nope,  ich versau mir den PC nicht mit so einem Schrott. Würde trotzdem sagen, dass die RegTP daran  
interessiert sein sollte, selbst wenn das "nur" eine  gefakte Dialerbezugseite ist. Ob die die nötige
 Kompetenz, Zeit und Engagement aufbringen,  steht auf einem anderen Blatt... 
(schlechte Beispiele verderben die Sitten und  ermuntern Nachahmungstäter..) 

cp

PS: Dialer scheint bei der Site keine  große Rolle als Zahlungsmittel zu spielen


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Fragt sich eh, wer das programmiert hat - sieht eher aus wie ein Abklatsch Grasbrunner Produkte (ob die das gekauft haben?)
Dass man in der Vergangenheit bei IPPS (NetDebit) nicht sonderlich viel Wert auf solche Module legte, ist (zumindest mir) hinreichend bekannt. Dort setzt man eher auf die althergebrachten Lösungen über Lastschrift- und Kreditkartenverfahren, doch ein bisschen Dialer bereichert zwar die Zahlungsmittelpalette aber nicht unbedingt das "Königreich".


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich eh, wer das programmiert hat - sieht eher aus wie ein Abklatsch Grasbrunner Produkte (ob die das gekauft haben?)


Nuja, also damals 
Wenn Grasbrunn=Ohne** und icom ja irgendwie auch!?
Ach ja, hätte man wenn und aber, wäre mein Neffe schon 2002... 
hardcore-gratis, cash2002,...
Die "Blaublütler" F&K wurden ja von der IVNM meines Wissens als Zuständige fürs AVS bestimmt. Dialerspezialisten waren ja genug dabei, echte Spanier, falsche Spanier, Der Feli-X, A*R*


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2005)

Mein Informant teilte mir eben mit, dass die neuen Netdebitdialer noch bei der RegTP sind zur Registrierung. Hat ihm Netdebit so mitgeteilt. Eigentlich müssten da jetzt Technikerköpfe rollen... Ist zwar (auch) ein Amateurportal - aber die Amateure sollten doch eher vor der webcam sitzen und nicht bei der Abrechnungsfirma


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2005)

Da der neue Netdebitdialer noch nicht da ist, wollte ich's mit paybycall probieren und staunte dort nicht schlecht über die internationalen Nummern...

...in der Schweiz z.B.


> Goodthin**.com Hamburg
> Glockengiesserwall 17
> 20095 Hamburg
> Deutschland
> ...


ischjadoiflischluschdig

...in Österreich z.B.


> GOODLINES AG
> DE, 64646 Heppenheim, Benzstrasse 2
> portiert zu Multimedia Produktions- und Vertriebs GesmbH


diese mpv, das ist übrigens der Herr Th* J*, den, wie berichtet, nicht alle mögen in Bad Ischl

Der Chef sieht das in einem Interview anders...


> Wir werden heute sogar in der kleinstädtisch-bürgerlichen Gesellschaft unseres Heimatortes Bad Ischl voll akzeptiert.



...als andere...
z.B. der  MDR 


> Viele beneiden den Fotografen um seinen Beruf. Doch Th*J* hat längst Gelassenheit für seinen Job entwickelt. Schon sein Vater hat in der Erotikbranche viel Geld verdient. Doch er – Th*J* - macht Millionen mit seinem Unternehmen. Er ist stolz, neue Arbeitsplätze geschaffen zu haben – immerhin sind es inzwischen 20
> Die Menschen aus der Umgebung haben lange nicht gewusst, was sich hinter diesen Mauern verbirgt. Seit bekannt ist, dass es sich um einen Pornoverlag handelt, ist der Frust bei manchen Einwohnern groß. Doch vor der Kamera will niemand das "schmutzigen Geschäft" kritisieren. Totschweigen lautet die Devise.



...und wer nicht ganz versteht, was an Goodthinxx/Aconti/Goodlines luschdisch ist, der kann es ja nachlesen...

...noch


----------



## Wembley (19 Juni 2005)

> Wir werden heute sogar in der kleinstädtisch-bürgerlichen Gesellschaft unseres Heimatortes Bad Ischl voll akzeptiert.



Kein Wunder, wird doch sein "Magazin" im Volksmund ironischerweise *Ö*sterreichisches *K*irchen-*M*agazin genannt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2005)

*RegTP*

Leider liegt es nur an der RegTP, das der Dialer noch nicht registriert ist. Durch eine Umfirmierung war die Nummer und der Dialer auf unterschiedlich Firmen eingetragen... wie lange das jetzt bei denen dauert das hinzubiegen ist leider fraglich...


----------

